# Let's have a talk about new forums



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I never really asked you what category you wanted to add. So first let me know what forum category to add?


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the we should divide the General forum only. While the other forums have less than 20 posts as of now, the general forum has 103 posts. The general forum is now way too general so it would be easier for people if it is divided into sections. Under the General Forum, we could have General Personality Forum, World Issues, Fun Stuff - mainly for threads like the "Counting Game" or the "What kind of Songs I'm Listening to" - and other things that I can't think of right now. Also we could add in separate forums such as Articles, Polls, and Question and Answer.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

I meant threads when I was talking about how many "posts" there are in the General Forum


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

psyche's release said:


> (please tell me if this has been introduced - i was away for two days, and the amount of posts was substantial.)
> 
> i will not be able to read all the posts that were posted while i was away. there are too many. i'm afraid i won't get to the ones i find most important.
> 
> ...


Yep. Even I was faced with like 1000 posts within 3 days sometime back. A brilliant job done by Lance. 

I don't really think new categories will help at all. It will make it more harder to get each forum active.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, we will be faced with the same or greater amount of posts either way. So why not make it easier for people to find the relevant posts they're looking for.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

T-Guy said:


> Ok, we will be faced with the same or greater amount of posts either way. So why not make it easier for people to find the relevant posts they're looking for.


Then if a new person comes it will look like you have less posts...


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe people are capable of adding


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes.

I myself never go by the quality of posts when I join a forum I just go by the shear volume of posts.

It's one of the reasons I waited so long before joining.

once I saw how many posts were being made here I joined.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

We're not decreasing the total number of posts by making new forums.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, you can just look at the total number of threads and posts under the personality cafe stats


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

ok.

We we're talking the perception of amount of posts.

but the thing is, people are asking for features and are being told thatthey may be implemented when their are enough members.

I think the idea is that while the suggestions are good they won't be put into place until there are a lot of new members. by that time all of the old members will become used to the way that the forum is set up now. and we will have an old/new member split in forum set up. the older members will see the set up as a rite of passage by that point and some new members will be frightened off by the forums set up. or alternatively the forum will become changed and the older members may become resentful that the forum wasn't changed when they asked for it to be and now they have to learn the forum anew while the newer members just need to go through learning the forum set up once.

and besides if the forum is set up to become a large forum it might grow faster as people discover there is a niche in place that they will enjoy rather than having to try to figure out what is being posted where.




just some ideas. most from the top of my heads.

someone else may see the situation differently and I'm not sure I totaly agree with all the points I posted here.

just trying to get some ideas out that people can discuss.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

No. Keep the categories small and you will get more members.

If I was a new member, I would definitely want to see more posts in less categories than less posts in more categories. 

It isn't that hard to find out where the posts are coming from?

Anyways... what new categories do you promopost then?


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Just my two cents, but I find this forum is much easier to navigate than the My Space groups. Plus, it is more active and fun.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

BeHope said:


> ok.
> 
> We we're talking the perception of amount of posts.
> 
> ...


I have 2 years of experience in running forums. I have built over 5 of them but I started losing interest in them because they were empty and hard to navigate through with all the forums that looked empty. Like you said on your other post, you joined based on the number of post in a forum. So if we have a lot of forums that will only get a few threads in it, it will look very empty. The plan is once the forum becomes large enough for people to comfortably post, I will add more forums. It's a matter of time and patience. I believe we will achieve "Big Board" status in the future.roud:


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Fine, I'll trust Lance's experience and judgment.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks T-Guy! However, keep them suggestions coming! I really want to make the forum look and feel comfortable.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

No problem. This forum is well kept, but let's see how things get as it grows. It would still be nice if we had a Question and Answer section like the one on the Socionics site.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

That is a good idea. Sort of like a yahoo answer type?


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Something of that sort


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

Lance said:


> I have 2 years of experience in running forums. I have built over 5 of them but I started losing interest in them because they were empty and hard to navigate through with all the forums that looked empty. Like you said on your other post, you joined based on the number of post in a forum. So if we have a lot of forums that will only get a few threads in it, it will look very empty. The plan is once the forum becomes large enough for people to comfortably post, I will add more forums. It's a matter of time and patience. I believe we will achieve "Big Board" status in the future.roud:


Dictionary:
sarcasm
(sär'kăz'əm) pronunciation

n.

1. Doesn't always translate online


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

irony (plural ironies)

1. A statement that, when taken in context, may actually mean the opposite of what is written literally; the use of words expressing something other than their literal intention.
2. (colloquial) The quality or state of an event being both coincidental and contradictory in a humorous or poignant and extremely improbable way.

Sarcasm is a form of aggressi/offensive irony directed at another individual:

sarcasm (plural sarcasms)

1. (uncountable) A form of humor that is marked by mocking with irony, sometimes conveyed in speech with vocal over-emphasis. Saying something that is opposite of what is intended to be meant.
2. (countable) An act of sarcasm.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

No more sections are required, If there is a topic that is of particular grouping, request a sticky.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> irony (plural ironies)
> 
> 1. A statement that, when taken in context, may actually mean the opposite of what is written literally; the use of words expressing something other than their literal intention.
> 2. (colloquial) The quality or state of an event being both coincidental and contradictory in a humorous or poignant and extremely improbable way.
> ...


oh.

well I mistakenly attributed my irony as being sarcasm.

It may very well happen in the future.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

BeHope said:


> oh.
> 
> well I mistakenly attributed my irony as being sarcasm.
> 
> It may very well happen in the future.


Most people do, and it is a shame. Even better is facetious.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Most people do, and it is a shame. Even better is facetious.


In My Circles that one is often met with "don't be a feces".


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a damn shame!!! I'm getting a bit agitated now thinking about it.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

BeHope said:


> In My Circles that one is often met with "don't be a feces".


I'm gonna use that.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> I have 2 years of experience in running forums. I have built over 5 of them but I started losing interest in them because they were empty and hard to navigate through with all the forums that looked empty. Like you said on your other post, you joined based on the number of post in a forum. So if we have a lot of forums that will only get a few threads in it, it will look very empty. The plan is once the forum becomes large enough for people to comfortably post, I will add more forums. It's a matter of time and patience. I believe we will achieve "Big Board" status in the future.roud:


That is exactly what I had said. I said that more forums, then it will look more empty and that won't be good for new members.

May I know the other forums that you had started?

How many posts does it take to become a big board?


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> I'm gonna use that.


As long as you attribute the quote as "The National Motto of Momovia."

And that you "heard" it from "The Royal Appointed Agent of Disinformation, Chaos Graves , Master of The Nine Hidden Truth's of Narnia."


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

no its fine how it is, why what other sections do you think there should be?


----------

